# Flickr members



## LEDobsession (Sep 3, 2009)

Being into photography, I love to see what everyone has. If you're a flickr member, post your flickr name/site/link/whatever on here so that we can add some more contacts. :twothumbs


----------



## gallagho (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's me.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/owzahttp://www.flickr.com/photos/owza


----------



## LEDobsession (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, I guess I should put myself on here too.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tdhirschi


----------



## Illum (Sep 4, 2009)

I suppose...I haven't touched flickr for awhile
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bretti_kivi (Sep 4, 2009)

no flickr, 23hq: 

http://www.23hq.com/bretti_kivi


----------



## electromage (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/electromage


----------



## LEDobsession (Sep 18, 2009)

I recently created a group dedicated to the SSC P7 on flickr. If you're interested, you're more than welcome to join. Not much in the pool on there yet though.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/sscp7/


----------



## Mike V (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moleculemike/


----------



## chew socks (Oct 18, 2009)

oh oh! add me! i just made one today so there arent many pictures yet (12MP files take up alotta space, almost filled my 100mb monthly maximum).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chewsocks/


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 18, 2009)

I created one yesterday 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimerazorback/


----------



## LEDobsession (Oct 18, 2009)

Right on! Lets keep 'em comin!


----------



## jch79 (Oct 19, 2009)

chew socks said:


> (12MP files take up alotta space, almost filled my 100mb monthly maximum).http://www.flickr.com/photos/chewsocks/



Just upload smaller pics! :thumbsup:

I keep my Flickr pics at <200kB each, even though I have a Pro account. I don't want anyone to have access to hi-res versions of my photographs, however good or bad they may be! 

 john


----------



## chew socks (Oct 19, 2009)

jch79 said:


> Just upload smaller pics! :thumbsup:
> 
> I keep my Flickr pics at <200kB each, even though I have a Pro account. I don't want anyone to have access to hi-res versions of my photographs, however good or bad they may be!
> 
> john



Genius! Why didnt i think of that. i just went and got a batch converter and made all my new pics smaller.

But what worries me is if i ever upgrade, what happens if i want to now upload hi-res pics of past photos? May i ask why you dont want to have hi-res versions of your photos on Flickr if you have a pro account?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 19, 2009)

People stealing them?


----------



## jch79 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yup! There's rampant theft of photos on Flickr - people think that since they're on the web, they can use them for whatever they want. I never put anything on the web more than 800 pixels wide/tall.

Since I make my living with photography, I have to be careful with what I put online. But hobby shots, vacation photos, etc., I usually don't mind putting up higher-res versions if friends/family want to download them.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## chew socks (Oct 20, 2009)

That's horrible i don't want people stealing my pics but i was hoping to be able to use the site as a place to back up all my photos while also displaying them. Do you think putting your name and copyrights down in the corner helps to protect you?


----------



## doktor_x (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's my horribly-neglected collection of disjoint nonsense:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/doktor_x/


----------



## jch79 (Oct 20, 2009)

chew socks said:


> That's horrible i don't want people stealing my pics but i was hoping to be able to use the site as a place to back up all my photos while also displaying them. Do you think putting your name and copyrights down in the corner helps to protect you?



You can make certain photos private, and people won't be able to access them... I believe you can also upload hi-res versions, but choose to only share low-res (and you have access to hi-res).

I do put my logo on every photo, but it's usually pretty easy to Photoshop out stuff like that. I hate watermarks over photos, as they're horribly distracting, no matter how subtle they may be.

In the end, if it's on the web, it can (easily) be stolen and used without your permission. It all boils down to whether or not you care! :laughing:

:thumbsup: john


----------



## LEDobsession (Oct 22, 2009)

jch79 said:


> You can make certain photos private, and people won't be able to access them... I believe you can also upload hi-res versions, but choose to only share low-res (and you have access to hi-res).
> 
> I do put my logo on every photo, but it's usually pretty easy to Photoshop out stuff like that. I hate watermarks over photos, as they're horribly distracting, no matter how subtle they may be.
> 
> ...



It really does come down to if you care or not (IMHO). I tend to look at it a little bit like music. If people really like it that much, and they're stealing it, some musicians feel somewhat honored that they like it. That wouldn't bother me if someone downloaded one of my pics and used it for a screensaver or something of the sort. Wouldn't care. On the other hand, if I happened to see one of mine in a magazine or elsewhere and it was completely claimed as someone else's, then I would care. 

I don't sell my pictures. I'm not a professional. I don't use it for a living. I'm just a kid with a camera who enjoys taking pictures. I hate taking pictures of people (portraits). I hate shooting with other people and I hate competing with them. I hate taking pictures of tourist type things with a hundred other people, where some other dude is at home looking at close to the same picture taken with his kodak point and shoot. I like more unique to _me_. 

By the way john, you forgot to add to the pool.


----------



## unnerv (Oct 26, 2009)

Mine is pretty random but here it is:
My Flickr stuff


----------



## jch79 (Oct 26, 2009)

LEDobsession said:


> By the way john, you forgot to add to the pool.



I did?  :thinking:


----------



## LEDobsession (Nov 4, 2009)

jch79 said:


> I did?  :thinking:



:laughing: Yes. Yes you did.


----------



## samson cj (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's mine, i'm mostly into nature photography 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/samsoncj/

-Samson CJ


----------



## tedgtfan (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's mine, I'm pretty much into anything that catches my eye, the abstracts are my wife's fun with photoshop . Looking forward to seeing everyone's efforts :>)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tedgtfan


----------



## Saaby (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's Me.

Flickr does allow you very fine grained control over who can download high resolution images. You can restrict it to contacts, or even friends and/or family. 

I leave most my pictures up for anybody to download, I even slap a creative commons license on there so people can. As a result of this, I am published. You can read a bit more at my blog: Open Source Art


----------



## brianch (Jan 5, 2010)

www.flickr.com/zomgitsbrian

I limit the photos that are on flickr since I find that the photos are being stolen pretty often. But here it is nonetheless.


----------



## LEDobsession (Jan 6, 2010)

Saaby said:


> Here's Me.
> 
> Flickr does allow you very fine grained control over who can download high resolution images. You can restrict it to contacts, or even friends and/or family.
> 
> I leave most my pictures up for anybody to download, I even slap a creative commons license on there so people can. As a result of this, I am published. You can read a bit more at my blog: Open Source Art



I like your mission pics. I'm almost finished with my papers as we speak.


----------



## Sardaukar (Apr 28, 2010)

Added all of you...I think.


----------



## X Racer (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/werksmedia/


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 30, 2010)

My flickr, but I do mostly non-CPF stuff (related only by flashlight use).


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 
Only one pic (I uploaded this for the This is Broken site) I mainly use my Photobucket account.


----------



## TIME1200 (May 1, 2010)

My.flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/92777858/


----------



## idmcore (May 24, 2010)

Total newb, but I try to get a lot of Urbex pics up on my flickr...


http://www.flickr.com/bkoerper


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 16, 2010)

My attempt at photography posted here. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lexpix_/


----------



## sigmo (Oct 23, 2010)

*Direct linking photos hosted on Flickr.*

I've had a pro account at Flickr for a long time. But only recently did I find out that you're not allowed to direct link any photos hosted there to anyplace (such as this forum) unless you include a direct link back to that photo's "photo page" on Flickr.

There's nothing to prevent you from doing it, but it's not allowed under their rules.

This came as a shock to me because I actually opened and maintained my Flickr account precisely so I COULD direct link photos into posts in various online forums (mostly photography forums).

Anyhow. I just thought I'd post a heads up about this.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 23, 2010)

My flickr page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

Flickr has made it a lot easier to post stuff... at the top left corner of the photo, there are 2 icons for facebook and twitter, and then there's a down-arrow. Click on the down-arrow and choose "Grab the HTML/BBCode, then below that click the BBCode button. You can choose the size too!




Union_Station_800x600 by A_Super_Guy, on Flickr


----------



## palakaboy (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlcudal/

My attempt flickr acct


----------



## charlie65 (Apr 21, 2011)

here is me :-

flicker.com/aashishbista


----------



## curry__muncha (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/ahil/


----------



## phildaint (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phildaintithphotography/


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Aug 22, 2011)

My flickr. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/disrupter911/

I enjoy shooting lots of things


----------



## pezpez (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## siginu (Nov 25, 2011)

Not a lot up yet - hope to change that though.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/siginu/sets/


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jaycyu (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaycider/


----------



## johnny jape (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dsshots/sets

check out www.dsshots.com also


----------



## TweakMDS (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's me: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdstoop/

Feel free to look/add/C&C/disregard


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't post anything on Flickr that is worth stealing, just some stuff for CPF. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## infl3xion (Jan 29, 2013)

-----


----------



## kerontide (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, I am night photographer and light painter, no edition on my photos.

www.flickr.com/sergi_boix


----------



## RobDickinson (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, new to the site, not so new to photography.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zarphag


----------



## Gadget_Guru (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's my Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darronb/

I have only one flashllight photo there (so far)

Darron


----------



## geoturtle (Jan 14, 2014)

Not much there:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmwrenn3/


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 14, 2014)

geoturtle said:


> Not much there:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmwrenn3/



Geo, what am I seeing inside that streetlight globe on M street? At first I thought it was a CFL but the swirls look metallic.


----------



## camit34 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have two accounts depending on what the photos are for.

http://dewf.us for just stuff to share on forums and other places

http://camit34.com I use for the photos I like to share that I think are good


----------



## Lord Muzzy (May 2, 2014)

Mostly macro and wildlife https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## TEEJ (May 2, 2014)

The last "update" to the Flickr site seems to frustrate the crap out of me.

I used to be able to right click a pic and paste it between img tags to post, and, now, I have to do a stupid dance involving too many steps to try to get a pastable address.

There MUST be an easier way?

Anyone find a quick copy/paste technique?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 2, 2014)

I've been having the same problem with Flickr. I got it to work once but it took way too many steps.


----------



## TEEJ (May 3, 2014)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've been having the same problem with Flickr. I got it to work once but it took way too many steps.



Yeah, me too.

First, get TO the pic, then, change the size, then select "Share" - then select HTML, them, select HTML AGAIN for the code part to copy, then select the http to .jpg PART of that code and copy just it, to paste between img tags.


VS

Right click pick scrolling down to resolution and selecting the address to copy, and pasting that between img tags.


So, no one knows a quick way to copy/paste Flickr pics anymore?




Are you guys just migrating to photobucket, etc?

Is there a better option?


----------



## jaycyu (May 4, 2014)

I don't know if it's faster, but how I link flickr pics is:

Click ". . ." right of a flickr image
"Download/All sizes"
"View all sizes"
"Medium 800" 
Right click the image to select "View image"
Copy address
Go to CPF forum's "Reply to Thread"
Click "Insert image" icon
Paste address


----------



## TEEJ (May 4, 2014)

jaycyu said:


> I don't know if it's faster, but how I link flickr pics is:
> 
> Click ". . ." right of a flickr image
> "Download/All sizes"
> ...



Have you tried that, say, lately?

Like today?


----------



## Steve K (May 5, 2014)

This process works for me (i.e. the "click on "..." in the bottom right, etc."), at the time I'm posting this.

as proof.. sort of ... here's a photo I loaded to Flickr a few weeks ago...







I'm not fond of Flickr's tweaking of the service either. It might be improving something, but it seems like it just makes me have to search to find out how to accomplish basic tasks.


----------



## jaycyu (May 12, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Have you tried that, say, lately?
> 
> Like today?


Yeah, that day, and today.


----------



## TEEJ (May 13, 2014)

jaycyu said:


> Yeah, that day, and today.



Lol.

It won't work for me though. ..might be a browser thing?


----------



## TEEJ (May 18, 2014)

I right click an image, and I don't get the option to download an image, so right off the bat, I can't do what was posted as working, as, it doesn't work, at all.

Anyone have a method that works with Firefox or Safari for example?

What was described as working is EXACTLY how it USED TO WORK for me, but, since "the change"....it no longer works.


----------



## jaycyu (May 18, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> I right click an image, and I don't get the option to download an image, so right off the bat, I ca't do what was posted as working, as, it doesn't work, at all.


----------



## TEEJ (May 19, 2014)

I see you are not just right clicking, you are going through menus on side bars...and copy pasting code...but your pics are too small, and I can't read what you are posting...I tried to duplicate what I thought you did, but, it didn't work, mostly due, I suspect, to not being able to read it properly (Too small).


Can you do a larger version of the screen shot pics with some verbiage as to what you did?

- Thanks!


----------



## jaycyu (May 19, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Can you do a larger version of the screen shot pics with some verbiage as to what you did?


Can you PM me your email? I still have the 1080p resolution screenshots sitting in my hard-drive.


----------



## TEEJ (May 19, 2014)

DeftX hitting Red Rock Cliff in Sedona, at roughly 2 miles or so. 




Thanks Jaycyu!

:twothumbs

Its STILL a whole lotta more steps than it used to be, but, at least it works.


----------



## jaycyu (May 19, 2014)

Yay, beamshots!


----------

